# Insolito problemi di permessi...[risolto]

## mrl4n

Sono diversi giorni che sto sbattendo la testa nel tentativo di capire come risolvere uno strano problema di permessi di un utente in un sistema che non può eseguire diversi comandi/applicazioni.

L'utente si trova nei gruppi wheel audio video users games scanner plugdev.

Posso modificare le impostazioni del monitor dal interfaccia grafica del pannello nvidia, ma se cerco di lanciare comandi come 

```
nvidia-settings --config=~/.nvidia-settings-rc --load-config-only
```

non succede assolutamente nulla. (inutile dire che se l'utente root esegue il comando tutto funziona perfettamente.

Ho provato ad installare gnome-system-tools nel tentativo di avere più interfaccie grafiche da cui modificare le impostazioni, ma scopro, con mio grande dispiacere, diverse applicazione dal menu amministrazione (editor profili utente, rete, servizi, utente e gruppi) sono inaccessibili a causa della mancanza di diritti di accesso.

Quali info possono essere utili per spiegare meglio il problema, o trovarne una soluzione?Last edited by mrl4n on Wed Feb 01, 2012 7:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ago

hai provato a creare un utente ex-novo?

----------

## mrl4n

Siceramente no...  :Embarassed: 

EDIT:Con il nuovo utente i comandi funzionano...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> EDIT:Con il nuovo utente i comandi funzionano... 

 

Mi sembra un buon workaround per ora

----------

## mrl4n

Si...certamente, grazie.

Ora se devo copiare i file da una cartella home all'altra per aggiornare al vecchio utente il nuovo, spero di non trascinarmi il problema.

EDIT:

Infatti...  :Twisted Evil: 

Fino a questo momento ero convinto che il modo migliore per copiare i file della vecchia home nella nuova fosse 

```
rsync home1 home2
```

ma ora non ne sono più sicuro, senza contare il problema che mi perseguita di nuovo.

----------

## ago

una soluzione più lunga ma pulita:

copia tutti i file che ti interessano, inteso come dati e altro, non tutto /home/${utente} in posto che non sia /home

Cancella l'utente con userdel, cancella la sua home con rm -fr e crea di nuovo l'utente con lo stesso nome.

Il tutto per avere sempre la stessa utenza, se poi per te poco importa fai un nuovo utente e trasferisci la roba.

NON devi copiare tutta la home compreso le configurazioni perché il problema sta proprio lì, quindi faresti un buco nell'acqua

----------

## mrl4n

Spero di aver salvato tutto...lo scoprirò presto.

Grazie.

----------

